# Rig Of The Year



## desperado (Aug 21, 2011)

Class l V Hitch Install (patent pending)

Wouldn't you love to see how the trip went? Good chance he ended up doing some unintended off roading somewhere. Check out the hills in the background. How would you like to meet this rig on a two lane road, coming down the mountain in your direction? The power steering works real good now.
She's hitched up and ready to roll! It's amazing how the extra weight smoothes out the ride. Needed to air up the rear tires a bit (about 160 psi).

Added some super heavy duty chain for extra support on the tailgate. Note the Heavy Duty 'S' hooks attached to the chain. Also got for some big number 5/16 sheet metal screws to attach the Reese hitch frame to the tailgate. See them there? One on each side! It's likely that two more are through the carpet into the floor pan inside. 
Yes, it's probably overkill, but we didn't want the possibility of having an axerdent.
Most of the time was spent on the front porch whittling out that solid pine 4x4 to fit precisely down into the hole in the ball mount receiver. Notice also the 14" x 14" piece of 3/8" plywood on the underside of the tailgate to distribute the load more evenly and beef up that tailgate support. A guy cannot be too safe!

Merry Christmas all. have a safe and happy holiday


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

does not look to safe to me. watch out for the bears on the interstates.


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

desperado said:


> Class l V Hitch Install (patent pending)
> 
> Wouldn't you love to see how the trip went? Good chance he ended up doing some unintended off roading somewhere. Check out the hills in the background. How would you like to meet this rig on a two lane road, coming down the mountain in your direction? The power steering works real good now.
> She's hitched up and ready to roll! It's amazing how the extra weight smoothes out the ride. Needed to air up the rear tires a bit (about 160 psi).
> ...


My Gawd! One would hope that thing wouldn't make it off the block before the trailer ended up on the ground! Epic Fail!


----------



## Blip (Sep 26, 2010)

You have to be a RED NECK.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Air bags on that Blazer would fix er right up. Then I'd prolly chip n tune the motor with an intake an exhaust.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I always figured that as long as I keep driving a van, I won't be able to have a big fiver. This may be just the ticket for me!!!


----------



## Lad79der (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks legit to me!


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Hmmm.... Someone must have done their math homework, carefully calculating the tensile strength of the little peg piece that fits down into the receiver as well as the small chain. Probably used a stronger chain than he should have. And I'm sure he attached it to the strongest piece of sheet metal he could get too. Who knew a Blazer was so versatile!

Seriously, that thing is nuts. I've seen a lot of rigs, but this one takes the cake...


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Blip said:


> You have to be a RED NECK.


X2 and sure glad you put it in jokes! It really is one..Right?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

rsm7 said:


> Air bags on that Blazer would fix er right up. Then I'd prolly chip n tune the motor with an intake an exhaust.


Maybe a tuner as well


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

These photos have been around the Internet for a long time. I think I saw them for the first time was when Moby Dick was a guppy.

What comes around goes around.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

rsm7 said:


> Air bags on that Blazer would fix er right up. Then I'd prolly chip n tune the motor with an intake an exhaust.


Airbags are a good idea - the Blazer's headlights might blind oncoming aircraft


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

duggy said:


> I always figured that as long as I keep driving a van, I won't be able to have a big fiver. This may be just the ticket for me!!!


You're still out of luck. No tailgate? Duh!


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

clarkely said:


> Air bags on that Blazer would fix er right up. Then I'd prolly chip n tune the motor with an intake an exhaust.


Maybe a tuner as well








[/quote]

See what happens when you speed read!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

rsm7 said:


> I always figured that as long as I keep driving a van, I won't be able to have a big fiver. This may be just the ticket for me!!!


You're still out of luck. No tailgate? Duh!








[/quote]

Couldn't I just hang a couple 2 x 4's out the back door, and bolt the hitch to them? I could pile some cinder blocks on the other end of the 2 x 4's so they wouldn't tip up. Where there's a will, there's a way!


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

rsm7 said:


> You're still out of luck. No tailgate? Duh!


Couldn't I just hang a couple 2 x 4's out the back door, and bolt the hitch to them? I could pile some cinder blocks on the other end of the 2 x 4's so they wouldn't tip up. Where there's a will, there's a way!
[/quote]

If you can work in some zip ties I'll sign off on it!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

rsm7 said:


> You're still out of luck. No tailgate? Duh!


Couldn't I just hang a couple 2 x 4's out the back door, and bolt the hitch to them? I could pile some cinder blocks on the other end of the 2 x 4's so they wouldn't tip up. Where there's a will, there's a way!
[/quote]

If you can work in some zip ties I'll sign off on it!
[/quote]

Also a little duct tape and some paper towels will get ya my vote.

Jim


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Joonbee said:


> You're still out of luck. No tailgate? Duh!


Couldn't I just hang a couple 2 x 4's out the back door, and bolt the hitch to them? I could pile some cinder blocks on the other end of the 2 x 4's so they wouldn't tip up. Where there's a will, there's a way!
[/quote]

If you can work in some zip ties I'll sign off on it!
[/quote]

Also a little duct tape and some paper towels will get ya my vote.

Jim
[/quote]

Sounds like we've got this thing to the point where we should apply for a patent!


----------



## AK or Bust (Nov 22, 2010)

Your spot on commentary gave me a good laugh tonight.







Thanks !



desperado said:


> Class l V Hitch Install (patent pending)
> 
> Wouldn't you love to see how the trip went? Good chance he ended up doing some unintended off roading somewhere. Check out the hills in the background. How would you like to meet this rig on a two lane road, coming down the mountain in your direction? The power steering works real good now.
> She's hitched up and ready to roll! It's amazing how the extra weight smoothes out the ride. Needed to air up the rear tires a bit (about 160 psi).
> ...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sorry...this set up is incomplete. It is missing the weight distribution load leveling full ball bearing sixth wheel. Wouldn't movde another inch with out it!


----------

